# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Ndihmë për raporte

## sherri_vogel

ne bazen e te dhenave Klientet te ndertohet nje raport i vetem i cili i grupon dhe i numron klientet ne vendbanime ne keto kondita

A)Klientet qe kane page<150 "i grupon dhe i numron"
B)Klientet qe kane paga 150<=paga<=250 "i grupon dhe i numron"
C)Klientet qe kane paga te barabarta"i grupon dhe i numron"

----------


## Borix

A) Kodi SQL i meposhtem nxjerr te gjithe klientet me paga < 150, por te grupuara dhe numeron per cdo grupim sa kliente kane ate page:



```
SELECT Paga, Sa_Kliente = Count(Paga)
FROM Klient
WHERE Paga<150
GROUP BY Paga;
```

B) Kodi eshte njelloj si me lart, vetem se pjesa WHERE ndryshon si me poshte:


```
 WHERE Paga BETWEEN 150 AND 250
```

C) Ketu perdorim referimin e te njejtes tabele me alias te ndryshme:


```
SELECT k1.Paga, Sa_Kliente = Count(k1.Paga)/2
FROM Klient k1, Klient k2
WHERE k1.Paga=k2.Paga AND k1.Klient_ID<>k2.Klient_ID
GROUP BY k1.Paga;
```

----------


## gimi_sky

Nese t'kam kuptu drejte, ti deshiron te numrosh klientat dhe t'i gruposh ata ne baze te vendbanimit.. 
Sintaksen e sakt te Access nuk e di, vetem besoj qe nuk ndryshon shum prej standardit.. 

A


```
SELECT COUNT(ID), VENDBANIM
FROM KLIENT
WHERE PAGA < 150
GROUP BY VENDBANIM
```

B


```
SELECT COUNT(ID), VENDBANIM
FROM KLIENT
WHERE PAGA BETWEEN 150 AND 250
GROUP BY VENDBANIM
```

C
Ktu numron pagat e njejta


```
SELECT COUNT(DISTINCT ID) AS NUMRI_I_KLIENTEVE, PAGA, VENDBANIM
FROM KLIENT
GROUP BY PAGA, VENDBANIM
```

----------

